# Exterior Window Trim/Mouldings



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

We are trying to get ideas together for trim for out exterior windows. We like the thick width types. 
Is this installed by the window guy or a carpenter? Any tips or things to look out for or do when installing this? Seems like it would be tricky to get siding to marry up nice to the moulding and not protrude out more or less that the moulding. Thanks.


----------

